
E-Ink wallet – The next generation wallet - blrbalam
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/e-ink-wallet-the-next-generation-wallet-gadget-gadgets
======
esseti
how much can it bend in the pocket? is there a video/example? i do usually
brake cards, so wondering how a screen can survive me.

~~~
blrbalam
It is a flexible E-ink screen, just like a paper. See more details ok official
E-ink display website.
[http://www.eink.com/flexible.html](http://www.eink.com/flexible.html)

------
vintagedave
I really like the idea. It has a very short timeframe, four months - is that
doable?

Not much information about the person or company behind it. $150 is a lot to
give without knowing more about who's behind it. I'm tempted to fund it
anyway.

~~~
blrbalam
We are into this one year, we can manufacture it quickly once campaign is
fully funded. You can see about section regarding team info.

~~~
vintagedave
> You can see about section regarding team info.

Am I looking at the right place? I see one member of the team, and email-
verified. But no information about the experience ("we've brought n products
to the market before" even if n is 0), or software expertise for the app or
wallet, or...

Good crowdsourcing products have enough info you can feel the team is
reliable. I'm not saying you're not, just that I would like to know more about
the credentials of those involved first. If they are "this is our first
project", that's fine, but be open about it. If not, boast about what you've
already done!

------
vflagr
I mean, it's cool. I like the GPS tracking and Audio alerts but It's bad
enough I need to charge my watch, never mind having to charge my Wallet as
well.

